# Not recognizing connected ethernet cable...



## Jordian (Oct 12, 2005)

Allright, so basically im having this problem where the computer is not recognizing that my external ethernet card is connected, when it really is. It recognizes it(gives the little beep), but says it it's new hardware, but wont/cant find the software to install it. Then it says that a device isnt even installed.

The card is a 10/100 mbs Dynex Fast etherne external, and it was working before I took it to the shop but when it came back the internet wasnt working. So, I wiped it and reinstalled all the drivers (and the OS, windows xp), but for some reason it cant connect. The computer beeps recognizing that it knows its there(the card), but for some reason it just wont work. The onboard driver is a 3com integrated ethernet. 

This is exactly how it goes:
1) Put in the card
2) Beeps and recognizes there is a card there
3) Says it found new hardware, asks me where the drivers are
4) Cant find the drivers, installation fails
5) Internet connection says there is no device connected

I found the exact driver and installed it, but it didnt help at all. Still does not recognize that there is anything connected.

:sigh: 

Help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you install the motherboard drivers for the machine?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I never heard of that card, any chance you could fine a more mainstream model to try? :smile:


----------



## Jordian (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah, sorry for the really late response, but yes, im very sure I installed all drivers.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

External card? Are you talking about a USB Ethenet adapter? Why are you not using the internal Ethernet?


----------

